# 102 Year Old Lady Remembers Her Dancing Days of the 1930s and 1940s



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2015)

Lovely Alice Barker remembers her younger days, with a little help from her friends, when she danced in the Harlem Renaissance. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2015)

OOH how wonderful is that Video, and how still so much on the ball is Alice mentally too at the ripe old age of 102..bless her heart!!


----------



## muffin (Apr 25, 2015)

Loved watching the video, she looked so happy watching her memories.
A very kind thing to do for her. Great


----------

